

Seth Godin published novelizations of NES games under the name "F. X. Nine" - byrneseyeview
http://www.1up.com/do/feature?pager.offset=0&cId=3152540

======
scott_s
Apparently I got my fill of Seth Godin's writing when I was ten years old.

------
tibbon
Wow, I read all of these when I was 10, and now I've got a handful of Seth's
more recent books laying around here.

I would have never made the connection. So strange.

~~~
barrkel
Perhaps that's because he didn't write all of them:

"One author that worked closely with Seth Godin was Peter Lerangis. Using the
pen name of A.L. Singer, Lerangis wrote four title: Blaster Master, Ninja
Gaiden, Infiltrator, and Bases Loaded II: Second Season."

------
dlevine
That's crazy. I read all of them when I was ten. I pretty much memorized the
Ninja Gaiden book because I read it like 12 times (no idea why).

